# 10f Vertical Countershaft



## timmeh (Jul 7, 2015)

Doing a bit of work on my countershaft, have looked up the belt tensioning instructions. It say's to set belt tension with tensioning lever/rocker shaft in the middle position. The lever/rocker on my lathe has the crosshole drilled @ 55deg instead of 33deg(relative to deeper slot) as per atlas drawing, so will not rotate far enough to reach around to full diameter area of the shaft due to my rear cover. I'm assuming that mention of a "middle" position along with other information, in this case means that there are three positions, off,on + heavy duty. I haven't really looked at this 'til now, had always  figured on just the two positions. So now will have to modify existing to work properly, possibly make another. Thoughts, comments or ideas welcome.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 8, 2015)

Tim,

Any idea why the bottom of the drawing is chopped off?  I'll put it into Downloads.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 8, 2015)

Thats all thats there. I'm sure that this was a drawing emailed to me by Jolene at clausing.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 9, 2015)

OK.  Thanks.  At least someone had written the part number in the upper left corner.  I put it in Downloads.  If I get time, I will convert it to TIF, copy it onto the full drawing sheet, and update it.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 9, 2015)

I have one for hanger bracket plates(little "angle" ones that sit over the rocker shaft) if you don't have it already.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone who has copies of any original Atlas parts for lathe, mill, shaper, or anything else that they made is more than welcome to upload them to the Downloads section.  Just be sure that you put them in the Atlas Drawings folder.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 10, 2015)

O.K. Will have a crack at that, if unsuccessful i will post here.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 10, 2015)

Tim.

You have to get past 30 posts before you will have access to Downloads.  You can either wait for that, or email the PDF to me.  I generally discourage people from posting files (and for that matter, photos) in regular threads.  Because they are essentially unsearchable and once the thread moves halfway down the first page, no one is likely to ever see it again.  The older posts are searchable but not the contents for the most part.  So embedded files and photos just end up tieing up server space that mostly never gets looked at again.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 10, 2015)

O.K. I'll have to do a bit of trolling/dredging to get post count up.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 24, 2015)

Making new rocker shaft, on this machine, very slow and tedious. Originally a morticing drill(wood), milling at least something close to 4140. Shaft out of an old printing machine.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 29, 2015)

nice work! Just be careful that the chuck doesn't fall off its arbor.


----------



## timmeh (Aug 8, 2015)

Absolutely, light cuts only, and oiled when last assembled for wringing action. Was quite difficult to remove when servicing the chuck. Can't remember whether i modified and put a locking bolt in the spindle or not. Had not had any problems prior, working both directions.


----------

